

Device for high-frequency sounds to prevent loitering by teenagers - kljensen
http://www.movingsoundtech.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This device is not without controversy:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10412057>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mosquito#Opposition>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mosquito#Legal_status>

[http://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/issues/young-
peoples-...](http://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/issues/young-peoples-
rights/human-rights-and-the-mosquito.shtml)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-513822/Buzz-
Outcry-C...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-513822/Buzz-Outcry-
Childrens-Tsar-says-ultrasonic-mosquito-device-breach-teenagers-human-
rights.html)

------
kljensen
I enjoyed scrolling to the bottom to listen to the different sounds the device
can produce. The disclosed age/frequency pairs seem remarkably accurate and,
of course, the sound is quite annoying.

------
Gibbon
My local library solved this problem by blasting three different operas at
obnoxious levels just outside the doorways.

It works, but it makes me cringe every time I walk into the library.

